# How many bd ft to build a roubo bench?



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Rough guess how many board feet to build a roubo bench? I found this KILLER deal on hard maple and I need to know how much i should get? Btw $1 per sq foot 4/4


----------



## woodman88 (Feb 24, 2011)

at that price i would buy all you can afford or store


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Yea, i odered 300 ft just wonder how much it takes to build the bench. The way i see it i wll sped a crap ton on glue laminating pieces together so i can get everything to a good size


----------

